# 16 days post 2 embies transfered BFP but bleeding, help!



## Tam2010 (Oct 19, 2010)

Hi, 
I had 2 embryos (3 days old) transfered 4th October, Wednesday 13th had brown discharge which by evening turned 
to bleeding. Did a HPT and it came up with a BFP. Friday 15th I went to an early pregnancy unit and was told that my 
womb lining was still think (9mm) and cervix closed (sorry tmi) however bleeding has continued. It's not very heavy 
but it's red and fairly constant. 
Saturday 16th was end of the 2WW so did another test and got another (and stronger) BFP. Did another test this 
morning and still have a strong positive. In the past when have miscarried the HPT + sign has started to fade. This 
time it's not. Has anyone had this before and gone on to have a baby?
Tam


----------



## abbybella (Jan 9, 2008)

Hi Tam, 
can't offer advice but I'm in the same situation so sending you hugs. 
Lots of ladies I've spoken to have had the same thing and continued on to healthy pregnancies x


----------



## Tam2010 (Oct 19, 2010)

Thanks AbbyBella, Sending lots of hugs back! I really hope it works out for us. Let me know how you get on. X


----------



## abbybella (Jan 9, 2008)

Nerve wracking isn't it!! So scared. 
I got an appointment at the early pregnancy unit tommorow morning, I know I'm too early to show on scans but I guess they may take bloods or something? X


----------



## kandykane (Nov 17, 2008)

hi love, have not had the same thing (not had a bfp at all yet!) but didn't want to read and run. both my clinics have told me that bleeding doesn't mean a bfn and that bleeding isn't uncommon in early pregnancy. try to not worry too much (easier said than done, i know) and just wait to see what the clinic says tomorrow
kandy xx


----------



## Tam2010 (Oct 19, 2010)

Thanks for the replies guys. Kandy I appreciate your response.

Abbybella - yep am terrified. We were so upset Wednesday and Thursday as were convinced it had not worked. We 
came to terms with it with by Friday (although were very upset) however thought we would pop into the walk in clinic 
just to get final confirmation so were shocked when they said my lining was thick, although they couldn't see anything
as was too early. I continued to bleed over the weekend so we thought that was really it, Sunday night I wanted a 
glass of wine so did another test just to check before having a drink and is came back a strong BFP.

My clinic (Kings College has not been helpful at all, not even suggested a blood test. They just said come for a scan 
on the 1st Nov. However St Georges early preg unit have booked me in for another scan on the 25th so we're going to 
go to this one as it's a week before the Kings College scan and would be great if we can find out something sooner.

They said that there's a chance they maybe able to see a small sack on Monday if I am pregnant, then a heart beat the 
following week. I'm going to ask them to take bloods. 

Definitely ask for this tomorrow morning if they don't offer to do it. Good Luck and let me know how you get on! X


----------



## Sho Po (Oct 26, 2009)

Hello Tam   

This is almost exactly what happened to me. I got my BFP on the Friday, brown spotting on the Saturday which continued and turned to bleeding after a week (at 5 weeks). The clinic could do anything at that stage as they wouldn't really see anything on a scan so we had a nerve wracking week to wait for a scan. During which time I had convinced myself it was all over. Got to the scan to be surprised with two heartbeat. The bleeding continued (although began to get lighter) for another week or so after. As you can see from my signature all is well with twins on board.

I didn't find out until I'd been scared half to death but bleeding in early pregnancy is surprisingly common.

  Fingers crossed that your next scan shows you what you need to see and the bleeding stops soon.


----------



## Tam2010 (Oct 19, 2010)

H Sho Po,
Congratulations, that's amazing news! Plus has given me hope.
Thank you!
XXX


----------



## abbybella (Jan 9, 2008)

That's like my clinic Tam, no help, I understand why but they won't even do bloods. I know it won't change an outcome but it's easier for me to have an idea either way if you get what I mean. 

So what should be showing on a scan at 4 weeks 6 days? Thick womb lining? I'm scared now...


----------



## Tam2010 (Oct 19, 2010)

Yep I definitely know what you mean, if you go Private they do 2 blood tests 2 days apart so you at least know which 
way it's going. Would also be worth asking at the unit.

When they scanned Friday at the early preg unit they could see that my cervix was closed and my womb lining was still 
thick (although am still bleeding so this may not be the case next scan)
At 5 weeks they said they can sometimes see a small sac. If not then they can tell you if the cervix is closed and the 
womb lining is still thick. They didn't tell me until I asked though so do ask the questions. 

Try not to be scared, i's definitely better to know what's happening to your body. Not sure how I can say this as am 
pretty worried about it all. They say don't get stressed but I find not knowing what is going on with my body extremely 
stressful  

Good Luck xxx


----------



## Norah (May 2, 2009)

Hi Tam
Just wondering if everything is ok with you. Did you have your scan? xxxxxxxxxxx


----------

